# BMX photography: How to get noticed?



## Fender5388 (Feb 20, 2011)

been shooting bmx now for a couple years. its a blast and the reason i even picked up a camera to start with. im starting to feel like my photos are getting better/good enough to send out. ive emailed a couple mags, but havent really heard back at all. How do you  get your work out there?


----------



## KmH (Feb 21, 2011)

By taking an informed approach to marketing and self-promotion. It's a big job. Photographers spend much more time at marketing and self-promotion than they spend doing photography.

You need to:

Define your goals
Create a business identity for your work
Identify which markets would want/be able to use your photos
Structure your portfolio
Learn and apply marketing and self-promotion fundamentals
Promote yourself both online and with direct mail
Fine tune your marketing message to the markets that respond to your work
Re-think your marketing/self-promotion approach to those markets that didn't respond.
Do you have signed model releases from the riders and/or other people in your photos so they can be used for more than just editorial purposes? 

Your local library will have books that you could borrow for free to learn marketing and self-promotion techniques from.

If you have $20 you're willing to invest in yourself: Successful Self-Promotion for Photographers 

I hope the email you sent had the appropriate capital letters and proper punctuation.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 21, 2011)

Thumbs up for every thing KmH said. Thumbs double up for the last sentence. So much of how a photo editor responds to your query will be how professional you come across. I hope you didn't also tell them that your photos are getting better/good enough.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 21, 2011)

I would suggest you put stories with the photos. Sell the story _with_ the photos, not just the photos. That's a whole other can of worms, though.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 21, 2011)

Eh, I would have to disagree on writing with your photos. Sometimes it works out. But unless you are actually a writer, it usually ends up being a LOT more work, at something you're not even very good at, for not a ton more money. And the other thing is that for someone who's ultimate goal is to be known as a photographer, it's dilutes your message and your brand identity to also start being a writer. The other thing, and I've had this validated by photo editors that I know, is that most "writer/photographers" are in fact good writers, who bought a DSLR and can take passable photos. Very few of them are actually photographing on a professional level, just well enough to accompany their writing, and since they were the once on the trip or whatever they're writing about, they already have the photos, and it's easier to use theirs, than to send another photographer. Even fewer, are primarliy photographers, who are trying to supplement their photography with some writing. So, by lumping yourself in there with all the other "writer/photographers", it can be somewhat damaging for the reputation of someone who is trying to be ultimately known for their photography. 

I'm not saying this is a hard and fast rule. There are plenty of people out there who are well known for both, and do both very well. But it's not the norm. And most of them likely got well known for one first, then started branching out into the other. It's easier to do that when you already have a good reputation for one. It's much harder when you're nobody, and you're trying to convince people that you're really professional at two things.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 21, 2011)

GeneralBenson said:


> Eh, I would have to disagree on writing with your photos. Sometimes it works out. But unless you are actually a writer, it usually ends up being a LOT more work, at something you're not even very good at, for not a ton more money. And the other thing is that for someone who's ultimate goal is to be known as a photographer, it's dilutes your message and your brand identity to also start being a writer. The other thing, and I've had this validated by photo editors that I know, is that most "writer/photographers" are in fact good writers, who bought a DSLR and can take passable photos. Very few of them are actually photographing on a professional level, just well enough to accompany their writing, and since they were the once on the trip or whatever they're writing about, they already have the photos, and it's easier to use theirs, than to send another photographer. Even fewer, are primarliy photographers, who are trying to supplement their photography with some writing. So, by lumping yourself in there with all the other "writer/photographers", it can be somewhat damaging for the reputation of someone who is trying to be ultimately known for their photography.
> 
> I'm not saying this is a hard and fast rule. There are plenty of people out there who are well known for both, and do both very well. But it's not the norm. And most of them likely got well known for one first, then started branching out into the other. It's easier to do that when you already have a good reputation for one. It's much harder when you're nobody, and you're trying to convince people that you're really professional at two things.



As a professional writer I would just like to point out that most of the photogs I know/work with are also writers and most do videography as well. :er:

It is because of my writing that I am working on being a photographer. My writing portfolio gets me access to just about everything I apply for.

To the OP in case you want first hand experience on getting into (BMX) magazines: I started out blogging about family motorsports and got track access to some CORRraces and other events. I started trying to get more writing gigs with other outlets and started building my now very desirable portfolio.

I started using a little of the money I was making writing to buy better photo equipment. By taking better photos I've been able to sell more writing and branch out into other fields.

Now I can (and do) market myself as a writer, or a photographer or as a photojournalist. (You might want to look that one up, GeneralBenson...  )

With a little time and effort and fun you can build up a portfolio that will get the attention of the magazine editors. (Note, they are editors, as in "writers", not photographers)

It's not about trying to convince someone you're really professional at two things because you're providing a value-added to them by including two of the three aspects of getting an article into a magazine instead of just one.

Also keep in mind there is a lot of crap writing out there, so if you can string a few coherent paragraphs together with some in-line captioned photos you should be able to quickly get your work out there (paid). You'll obviously want to start writing about what you intend to shoot (BMX in your case) and it will likely open more doors for you than just doing photography alone.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 21, 2011)

Rekd said:


> As a professional writer I would just like to point  out that most of the photogs I know/work with are also writers and most  do videography as well. :er:


 
As a professional photographer, I would just like to   point out that the many photo editors and art directors that I have  personal relationship with, have all agreed with me that it is not in  the best interest of someone who want to be known as a photographer to  also try to market themselves as also a writer. That doesn't mean that  it's  not useful to be able to write well. I think that no matter what you do,  it's useful to be able to write well and communicate clearly. I also do  writing from time to time (just had a 2500 word feature in Backpacker  magazine), and am getting into professional videography (have a multi  segment commercially funded documentary in the works), but you won't find  anything about them on my website.. There's a difference between doing  them, and marketing yourself as a photographer/writer/videographer. It's  one thing to approach an editor as a photographer, letting them know  that you would like to shoot an event for them, and maybe saying, that  you can also provide photo captions and 300 words on the event if they  want. You don't have to bill yourself as a writer/photographer to throw a magazine some words every now and then when they need them. 



Rekd said:


> I started trying to get more writing gigs with other outlets and started building my now very desirable portfolio.



A little cocky, don't you think? 



Rekd said:


> Now I can (and do) market myself as a writer, or a photographer or as a photojournalist. (You might want to look that one up, GeneralBenson...  )



Just to clear things up, Photojournalism is being a photographer who does news and story reporting by means of their photography. Not someone who is a photographer/writer. It has nothing to do with writing, besides the fact that it is usually meant to accompany writing, which is probably done by someone else. 


I'm not saying there's anything wrong with being a photographer/writer. You're doing it, it's working for you, that's great. But you are exactly what I said in my first post. You're a writer who then took up photography to accompany articles and be another source of income. You're photos are pretty decent, and I'm sure work fine in a lot of applications. But they are very different from what I would expect to see from someone who is a professional ATV photographer. I think being a writer who takes up photography is great. More power to you. But I think it's a whole different ball game for someone who wants to be a well respected professional photographer, it generally doesn't do them good to start calling themselves a writer/photographer, because people will assume something different than they would about someone who is just a full time, dedicated photographer. 

I'm not trying to knock you, or say what you're doing is invalid. But the OP is talking about wanting to break into BMX photography. Distracting himself with writing is not the answer, unless he wants to go no further than event coverage. It's different with writing, but with photography, even getting a "very desirable portfolio" among blogs, websites, and some mags, is still small potatoes when it comes to making a living. If you ever want to do more than scratch by, the real money is in commercial work. Working for the companies that make all the things that people play with in the magazines. And they don't give a rats ass how well you can write. They want to see the best photography, and nothing more. 

The one caveat I will put forth is that with any niche industry you want to work in, anything you can do to get deep into and entrench yourself in that industry will pay off in spades down the road. Knowing the right people is immensely helpful. And if that means doing some writing, and doing some event coverage, than so be it. But that is still very different than marketing yourself as a writer as well. Many niche sports photogrpahers have come from inside the industry in another way, former athletes, former reps, former company employees, former magazine editors, former writers. Knowing people makes a big difference, but not how you think. That just mean, that when a job is available, they know who you are. You still have to be the best one for the job. So, sooner or later, you still have to convince all those people that you know that you're one of the best ____ sport photographers. In any niche industry that I've taken a close look at, I've noticed that about 75% of the assignments and commercial work are going to about 5-10 people, and that's because they're the 5-10 best people in that niche. If you ever want to rise to that level of photography, it will be from a ball-busting, dedicated pursuit of being one of the 5-10 best, not from pursuing writing.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 21, 2011)

> &#8211;noun
> 1.
> journalism in which photography dominates written copy, as in certain magazines.



LoL. 

The OP wants to get into BMX rags and I've provided him with a good way of getting there. Of course, reading some of his blog posts it may be more of a stretch at this point, but I've seen much worse that people get paid for. 

Am I cocky? I don't think so. I'm confident. If that rubs you as cocky too bad. I'm sure you'll get over it.


----------



## Fender5388 (Feb 21, 2011)

Rekd said:


> > &#8211;noun
> > 1.
> > journalism in which photography dominates written copy, as in certain magazines.
> 
> ...


 
whats that supposed to mean?

i'm very confident in my ability to take photos. If I don't know how to do something. I am very capable of finding out how to do it, and do it well. Ever since I started photographing bmx. i compare mine to those I see in Magazines, and different online articles. Im beginning to see images that I believe i could have shot different/ improved on what the original photographer. now you won't ever here may say these things out loud, because I am a very modest person.

I do think its important to be able to write a short paragraph about these images, because it adds to the feel of the photograph. I as a bmx rider want to read the story behind the photo. Will i ever market myself as anything other the a photographer/ maybe cinematographer; no i will not. 

I did try to make my emails as professional as I could. Having them proof read by my girlfriend who has more then enough experience writing papers and formal letters. 

what I'm really interested in right now is making contacts with different magazines, and possibly having photos published in print or on the website. I will keep the model release forms in mind when i start shooting people outside my group of friends, but as it stands now, no company is going to use a photo of one of my friends for a bmx ad. so the model release isn't necessary for me just yet.


----------



## Fender5388 (Feb 21, 2011)

KmH said:


> By taking an informed approach to marketing and self-promotion. It's a big job. Photographers spend much more time at marketing and self-promotion than they spend doing photography.
> 
> You need to:
> 
> ...


 
i agree with everything you have said, and i have been researching marketing techniques here lately. My photo class just the other day watched a live webcast on marketing photos.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 21, 2011)

Fender5388 said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, reading some of his blog posts it may be more of a stretch at this point, but I've seen much worse that people get paid for.
> ...


Without being offensive it means exactly what it says, that your writing is not quite good enough to get you published, but that I've seen much worse writing getting published and being paid for so it's entirely possible that you could get into magazines by writing. At least it will be easier than just doing photography. 

Your photography isn't bad, but I don't think it'll get you into many magazines all by itself. 



> Will i ever market myself as anything other the a photographer/ maybe cinematographer; no i will not.


I was just trying to help you get into a magazine, but writing isn't an option for you so I'll just shut up now.


----------



## Fender5388 (Feb 21, 2011)

Im still young in photography terms and at the rate im progressing, in another year I will look back and laugh at what I'm considering good now. haha
and i understand your pushing writing because thats what you do, and I understand that it's important to have the ability.

how would you suggest submitting photos to magazines in the first place? I have emailed a few, but I don't feel like that is enough


----------



## Rekd (Feb 21, 2011)

Fender5388 said:


> Im still young in photography terms and at the rate im progressing, in another year I will look back and laugh at what I'm considering good now. haha
> and i understand your pushing writing because thats what you do, and I understand that it's important to have the ability.
> 
> how would you suggest submitting photos to magazines in the first place? I have emailed a few, but I don't feel like that is enough


 
The problem with selling just photos to the magazines is they have to fit something. You'll need to get their editorial calendar and try to provide them with something they can plug in to a planned piece of writing or photo gallery.

I query them with a story AND pictures. All they have to do is some minor editing and formatting and they're done.

And I see what you mean about how I propose writing because that's what I do. It just seems like such a natural progression (in BOTH directions) that it would be beneficial to anyone interested in getting into magazines.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe try to contact some of the writers who contribute to the BMX magazines. Maybe you could provide the photography for their stories.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 21, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Maybe try to contact some of the writers who contribute to the BMX magazines. Maybe you could provide the photography for their stories.


 
That's a good idea. Never considered that. I imagine it might be difficult but definitely doable.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 21, 2011)

I gotta go with Rekd on this - you never see pictures all by them selves in magazines.  Pictures supplement the articles, not the other way around.

It seems like giving them the whole package (story plus pictures) would be much easier (for them) than just supplying the pictures and saying 'Here, try to fit this into one of your articles'.
Unless you were a staff photographer, where they gave you specific assignments, I think it would be very tough without the writing side of it.

edit
I just think that the 'journalism' part of 'photo-journalism' is overlooked too much...


----------



## Fender5388 (Feb 21, 2011)

i actually found this earlier today, and it was pretty helpful i think

null - ESPN

this being the specific magazine i had in mind. They probably the biggest bmx mag. So I suppose starting smaller is a good choice until I further progress, but it's a lot of good general info.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 21, 2011)

Fender5388 said:


> i actually found this earlier today, and it was pretty helpful i think
> 
> null - ESPN
> 
> this being the specific magazine i had in mind. They probably the biggest bmx mag. So I suppose starting smaller is a good choice until I further progress, but it's a lot of good general info.



Wow, they have pretty bad rates. A couple of spreads should be enough for a lot more than a pair of PW's. But then again, there's a big difference these days between what something should be worth, and what you'll actually get for it. Most of the climbing mags aren't much better...


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 21, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> I gotta go with Rekd on this - you never see pictures all by them selves in magazines.  Pictures supplement the articles, not the other way around.
> 
> It seems like giving them the whole package (story plus pictures) would be much easier (for them) than just supplying the pictures and saying 'Here, try to fit this into one of your articles'.
> Unless you were a staff photographer, where they gave you specific assignments, I think it would be very tough without the writing side of it.
> ...



Sure you do. Most mags, especially ones related to some kind of sport/activity/hobby, typically have something like a opening spread somewhere in the front of the book, a gallery section in the middle with a bunch of full page or spread images, and some kind of inside last page closing shot. Most of those are only marginally connected or completely disconnected from any stories in the book. 

As for the whole package, it's not really any easier for the magazine, just cheaper. If there wasn't a writer/photographer going, then it would most likely a writer and a photographer going. So either way, the editor is still editing text and selecting/placing images. But the real difference, is that having one person do both will likely yield results that aren't as good as if it were two people. And this isn't abut skill, or trying to knock the ability of a writer/photographer to do either well. But the problem is, it's very tough to do both well at the same time. And this goes back to the thing that I've had reaffirmed by quite a few photo editors and mag editors. Most mags if they have the choice, would much rather send a photographer and a writer, knowing that they will get better results. No matter how good you are at writer or photography, you would yield better results if you were only trying to photograph and event, than if you were trying to photography it and write about it, and vice versa. The main reason mags send one person to do both, is budget. If they an send two people for $500 each, or they can send one person for $750, then mags with a tight budget will go for one. But I've found a magazine's willingness to send two-for-one people on assignments is inversely related to their budget. The higher the budget, the more likely they are to send one of each. That way they can find the best writer for the job, and the best photographer for the job, and send them both. Even if someone is a very talented writer and a very talented photographer, it would still give better results to send one person who is an equally talented writer, and one person who is an equally talented photogrpaher, instead of the combo guy. Or send the combo guy, but only to do one thing, and send someone else to do the other. You just can't be 100% committed to two things.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 21, 2011)

Fender5388 said:


> i actually found this earlier today, and it was pretty helpful i think
> 
> null - ESPN
> 
> this being the specific magazine i had in mind. They probably the biggest bmx mag. So I suppose starting smaller is a good choice until I further progress, but it's a lot of good general info.


 
The rates aren't great, but I'm sure they'll do. In fact, I've got some shots of some BMX from the Dew Tour Championships in Vegas I might send over.

As a comparison, an international print magazine like ATV Magazine pays a min of $600.00 for an article with a few decent photos. Some of the online mags pay a hundred or two but aren't as strict and are (for me) easier to write.

And to be honest, I think it would be easier to get an editor to take your photos with an article than by themselves. If he was to buy them stand-alone they would have to be excellent quality.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 21, 2011)

GeneralBenson said:


> Even if someone is a very talented writer and a very talented photographer, it would still give better results to send one person who is an equally talented writer, and one person who is an equally talented photogrpaher, instead of the combo guy. Or send the combo guy, but only to do one thing, and send someone else to do the other. You just can't be 100% committed to two things.



 And all these magazines are oozing money to give to twice as many freelancers and they need to.

 :thumbup: GG Benson!


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 21, 2011)

Rekd said:


> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> > Even if someone is a very talented writer and a very talented photographer, it would still give better results to send one person who is an equally talented writer, and one person who is an equally talented photogrpaher, instead of the combo guy. Or send the combo guy, but only to do one thing, and send someone else to do the other. You just can't be 100% committed to two things.


 
Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## Rekd (Feb 22, 2011)

GeneralBenson said:


> Would you care to elaborate?


 
Here: 





Rekd said:


> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> > Even if someone is a very talented writer and a very talented photographer, it would still give better results to send one person who is an equally talented writer, and one person who is an equally talented photogrpaher, instead of the combo guy. Or send the combo guy, but only to do one thing, and send someone else to do the other. You just can't be 100% committed to two things.
> ...



I hit submit instead of preview. Sorry.


----------



## DisasterDan (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay first off i too ride bmx  glad to see someone on here that rides. Second, in my opinion the best way to get noticed by the big companys IE: Fit, Kink, Demo, Eastern, cult, all the big shots is to just go and take pictures with them. Riders have NO problem having people taking good pictures of them. Talk to a marketing advisor for one of the companys, try to get scheduled in on a ride or an event. Sell yourself first, instead of your pictures. As you probably know in the bmx scene, "If you ride youre welcome" its almost like a big family. My method may take some work, and travel if necessary but its a lot better than just sending an email. Hope that helps a little, oh also one more thing; Cult would be a good one to try to start with because the team is always traveling around and never stopped.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 1, 2011)

How did this turn into not only a debate about writing, but also into insulting the OP about his writing abilities showcased on his blog? We can debate the merits of quality writing when coupled with quality photography all day long, but the fact of the matter is that you do NOT need to be a writer to be a published photographer. This is a completely asinine mentality to try and push onto someone who is trying to find tips to begin pushing their material. I don't care how good you are, how many times you have been published, how cocky ( or confident ) you may be. 

To the OP. To touch more on what Keith said ( which I completely agree with regardless of whether you can deliver strictly photographs, or photographs along with manuscript. ), make sure you sound, and appear professional. Be EXTREMELY SELECTIVE on what you show in your portfolio. Inquire about submissions and respect the requirements. There is nothing worse than a submission that blatantly disregards what is being asked for, and 9 times out of 10 will go straight in the waste basket at a complete loss to you. Also, familiarize yourself with the magazines you are submitting to. Analyze what they use consistently, what their needs may be, and try to supply that. One of the other problems when submitting, is being completely ignorant to the needs of the magazine you are inquiring to. Not every BMX magazine is the same, just like not every boating magazine is the same, and not every photography magazine is the same. In addition to knowing their needs, also try to look for ways to make your photos stand out a little from the pack. Maybe try some creative angles, or lighting ( don't deviate too far though ) Last but not least, be extremely professional in every aspect, from first contact, to sale, to follow up, and even when rejected. 

If you have the spare cash, I would also recommend The Photographer's Market. While it is not loaded with BMX leads, it does have articles and tips on promotion and inquiring.

Amazon.com: 2011 Photographer&#39;s Market (9781582979564): Mary Burzlaff Bostic: Books


----------



## Felix 222 (Mar 1, 2011)

start by posting some example photos in this thread?


----------



## Rekd (Mar 1, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> insulting the OP about his writing abilities showcased on his blog?


 
I missed that part about insulting OP about his writing... Got a link?


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rekd said:


> > Of course, reading some of his blog posts it may be more of a stretch at this point, but I've seen much worse that people get paid for.
> > \.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeneralBenson (Mar 1, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> How did this turn into not only a debate about writing, but also into insulting the OP about his writing abilities showcased on his blog? We can debate the merits of quality writing when coupled with quality photography all day long, but the fact of the matter is that you do NOT need to be a writer to be a published photographer. This is a completely asinine mentality to try and push onto someone who is trying to find tips to begin pushing their material. I don't care how good you are, how many times you have been published, how cocky ( or confident ) you may be.
> 
> To the OP. To touch more on what Keith said ( which I completely agree with regardless of whether you can deliver strictly photographs, or photographs along with manuscript. ), make sure you sound, and appear professional. Be EXTREMELY SELECTIVE on what you show in your portfolio. Inquire about submissions and respect the requirements. There is nothing worse than a submission that blatantly disregards what is being asked for, and 9 times out of 10 will go straight in the waste basket at a complete loss to you. Also, familiarize yourself with the magazines you are submitting to. Analyze what they use consistently, what their needs may be, and try to supply that. One of the other problems when submitting, is being completely ignorant to the needs of the magazine you are inquiring to. Not every BMX magazine is the same, just like not every boating magazine is the same, and not every photography magazine is the same. In addition to knowing their needs, also try to look for ways to make your photos stand out a little from the pack. Maybe try some creative angles, or lighting ( don't deviate too far though ) Last but not least, be extremely professional in every aspect, from first contact, to sale, to follow up, and even when rejected.
> 
> ...



Excellent advice. Listen to this ^ guy!

I can only assume, based off of the familiarity and authority with which you describe the above, that you are a photo editor, art director or art buyer of some sort...?


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 1, 2011)

GeneralBenson said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > How did this turn into not only a debate about writing, but also into insulting the OP about his writing abilities showcased on his blog? We can debate the merits of quality writing when coupled with quality photography all day long, but the fact of the matter is that you do NOT need to be a writer to be a published photographer. This is a completely asinine mentality to try and push onto someone who is trying to find tips to begin pushing their material. I don't care how good you are, how many times you have been published, how cocky ( or confident ) you may be.
> ...


Neither, but I have talked to a few and have done my homework. I also come from a background in songwriting which consists of similar submission/inquiries and knowing how to act professional . I am sure you will get just as many people that would contradict what I said, so there is no authority to anything persae. To each their own, but I would bet you will find my advice to be pretty sound.


----------



## Fender5388 (Mar 1, 2011)

Felix 222 said:


> start by posting some example photos in this thread?


 i was waiting for this, lol

















these arent all my favorites, i don't post those on the internet though.


----------



## Fender5388 (Mar 1, 2011)

but yea ive been doing a lot of research and am getting a better idea as to what i need to change photo wise.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Mar 1, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> > GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> ...



Well, your homework was done very well! I've been shooting full-time for the last 2 years, almost exclusively in the commercial/editorial world, I've talked to/have relationships with quite a few photo editors/art buyers as well, and my wife _is_ photo editor. Everything you said is in near complete agreement with what I've heard from all of them and from all my experiences. Best of luck to you, hope all your homework pays off in spades!


----------



## Rekd (Mar 1, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > > Of course, reading some of his blog posts it may be more of a stretch at this point, but I've seen much worse that people get paid for.
> ...


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Rekd said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > Rekd said:
> ...


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 2, 2011)

GeneralBenson said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > GeneralBenson said:
> ...


  Thanks, man.


----------



## Rekd (Mar 2, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> ...


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Rekd said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > Rekd said:
> ...


----------



## Fender5388 (Mar 2, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> [To the OP: nice shots. However, this is not "BMX" ( I am sure you know that, but just illustrating my point about knowing the needs of a photo editor.)



wait what? how is this not bmx???
i'm not sure what you referring too, i've been a bmx rider for about nine years, just because its not bmx racing doesnt mean its not bmx. There are many different genres in the sport. Park ridng, flat land, street, trails, and racing. 

BMX Videos, BMX Bikes, News, Photos, Pro Bike Checks, Products, How-To Trick Tips | Transworld Ride BMX

Dig BMX Magazine | Digbmx.com

Thanks for everyones advice so far, and the arguments are entertaining. hahah

I truely believe that bmx is something you have to be into to fully understand. Alot of what has been said i feel applies, but some of it i don't. but it's all good info to know for future reference.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Bmx - Bicycle motocross. Which would be racing.
Merriam-Webster Search for iPhone

 While many magazines and people just lump all styles of biking as "bmx" thats not always the case. I would consider vert, flat and street riding to be more in the freestyle category. If its got pegs, low grip tires etc, I wouldn't consider it BMX. Like I said though, I am sure this is open to debate depending who you ask. The main point is, because you get a lead on a submission for some BMX mag, if they are a pure racing mag and you send them vert shots, they will not be working with you.

I feel like watching RAD now.


----------



## mathewgrubb (Mar 2, 2011)

Submit your work to websites as often as you can. Be aware of good  flash use and do some shoots with some big time guys for free just to get your feet in the door with them. travel with a crew if you can


----------



## Rekd (Mar 2, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> but if you cant humble your lofty ego enough to see it


 
Gotcha! So next time someone comes in looking for advice, I'll just blow smoke up his back-side instead of pointing out what has worked for me and how it might relate to his goals. Cuz, well, we don't want to hurt his feelings, right?

Hey! OP, you're stuff's great! No problems with your writing as shown on your blog, so if you feel so inclined, send something out to an editor as fast as you can so you can get in for the next issue! They'll love your stuff! :thumbup:

Yeah, you're right Goonie, that's much better. And doggon-it, people like me!


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Rekd said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > but if you cant humble your lofty ego enough to see it
> ...


 
Hey, I have no problem with your advice on trying out writing in addition. Thats a valid piece of advice albeit not the only piece, or a required option. However, at no time did the OP ask about his writing in this thread. So this has nothing to do with you appeasing anyone. It has to do with you going out of your way to demean someone. Yet again, you cannot seem to grasp that. You seem to be distorting the problem into more than it is, in an effort to dance around what you said. This has NOTHING to do with you advising the OP write. So deceive yourself all you like. I don't buy bullsh*t,even if its on sale.


----------



## Rekd (Mar 2, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> ...


 
You're not getting it, are you? The OP asked how to get noticed. (Look up at the title of your browser window, or at the top of the thread, it will tell you exactly what the OP's topic was... here's a hint, it was "How to get noticed?") I told him one possible way that has proven results. Then I realized his writing was sub-par and mentioned it. Politely.

So please, again, how, exactly, is that an insult? I'll tell you what's an insult; you are an insult to those wanting to (honestly) help others. That's an insult.

So if you're done with your holier than thou attitude, lets drop this and try to help the OP get noticed. Mkthx. :twak:


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Rekd said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > Rekd said:
> ...


 
I am not holier than thou, but I can admit when I say something that may have come off as being a d*ck ( even if I don't think it did ). You apparently can't. I even gave you the benefit of the doubt after your explanation, by saying that if you didn't mean it that way, atleast I was making you aware of how it could be taken. Yet you had to come back with some snide remark.I didn't want this to progress into a big argument as I said earlier, but shame on me for letting it. Since it is quite clear that we are at an impasse, I am fine dropping it. I have said what I intended to and others viewing the thread can form their own opinions. I am not sure what the " :twak: " thing was so I don't really have any response to that, perhaps it was supposed to show up as an emoticon. I will let you get the last word if you wish... the floor is yours. As I said before, I have no personal ill-will towards you and don't hold grudges. 

So moving forward, and putting this behind.

OP: It may also be good to get some mailer cards made up. Like a postcard with a bunch of smaller thumbnail sized images and your info on them. You can just send them out as a friendly _"Hey, let me know if I can be of any service to you."  _Also, you can let them know the area that you are in incase they need someone local for specific assignments in your area.


----------



## Rekd (Mar 2, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> I even gave you the benefit of the doubt after your explanation, by saying that if you didn't mean it that way, atleast I was making you aware of how it could be taken.


 
Mean it what "way"? Did I call him a name? Did I belittle him? Did I make fun of him? 

Or did I say, and I quote, *reading some of his blog posts  it may be more of a stretch at this point, but I've seen much worse that people get paid for. *

If that's your interpretation of insulting, you should show me a way of saying what had to be said without being insulting. I'll let you have the last word. :er:


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Rekd said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > I even gave you the benefit of the doubt after your explanation, by saying that if you didn't mean it that way, atleast I was making you aware of how it could be taken.
> ...


 
I'm good


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh, and just for reference...

*be·lit·tle*

&#8194; &#8194;http://app.dictionary.com/signup/po...lbackAction=addToFav&domaindest=reference.com/b&#618;&#712;l&#618;t
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





l/ 

 Show Spelled*BELITTLE*[bih-*lit*-l] 

 Show IPA 
*&#8211;verb (used with object), *-tled, -tling. to regard or portray as less impressive or important than appearances indicate; depreciate; disparage. 


Now re-read your supplied quote


----------



## Rekd (Mar 2, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Oh, and just for reference...
> 
> *be·lit·tle*
> 
> ...


 
Did I imply it was less than it appeared to be? (Hint: No, I did not.) He didn't try to pass himself off as a writer. 

In fact, he steered clear of it which leads me to believe he understands it is not his strong point... 

Anything else you'd like to debate? :sigh:


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Rekd said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and just for reference...
> ...


 
You just aren't making sense anymore. You have proven my point completely, yet can't seem to wrap your mind around it. No he did not pass himself off as a writer. That is why you digging into his writing and then disparaging it, was an obnoxious and ignorant thing to do that had absolutely no relevance to his question. You keep defending yourself using everything OTHER than the ignorant statement you made. Your only defense for that is to keep repeating the question of how it was insulting. Clearly if you don't get it yet at this point, you won't ever. There really wasn't ever a debate to begin with. I simply pointed out the fact that you came off as an ass. Now, I am finished with this incredible waste of time.


----------

